# How to check my Vodafone Prepay Balance



## Philip63

Purely a language issue… I can't figure out for the life of me how to check the balance from abroad (or from Germany for that matter). 

Does anyone know if there's a chat link to Vodafone or a telephone number for support? Google translate hasn't been much of a help :-(

Thanks!


----------



## vronchen

as far as I know you either have to dial *100# or *106#
the balance should be shown on the display


----------



## Philip63

vronchen said:


> as far as I know you either have to dial *100# or *106# the balance should be shown on the display


Thank you! It worked!


----------

